
Drone Shield: A different take on gun defense - rob_lh
https://medium.com/@rob_lh/drone-shield-concept-fc1acd9cb8f6
======
rob_lh
This is a concept I have been stewing on for a while and hadn't seen it
discussed much as a potential solution or application for drone technology.
It's very light on engineering, as I wanted to go for breadth and put as many
options on the table before doing heavy analysis of the tech required and
system constraints.

I welcome the feedback of this community - I'm new to avionics and much of the
image recognition technologies I was extrapolating from existing applications.

